# Hintertrittschutz Lichtgitter



## Nais (20 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine genaue Festlegung wann ein Sicherheitslichtvorhang mit einem Hintertrittschutz versehen werden muss. Meist wird nur geschrieben "sobald ein Hinterteten des Lichtvorhanges möglich ist". Das ist bei meiner Körperfülle aber mehr als bei unserem Azubi, es muss doch eine allgemeingültige Festlegung dafür geben. 
Einzig in der EN 289 habe ich ein Maß gefunden (>150mm). 
Weiß jemand von Euch mehr ?

Danke Uwe


----------



## HDD (20 Mai 2008)

Hi Nais,
ich hab dir mal einen Auszug von dem Sicherheitshandbuch von Jokab Saftey hochgeladen, da ist es in einfacher Form dargestellt es sind 75mm.
Man kann hier natürlich auch durch einen Querangeordneten Lichtvorhang dafür sorge tragen das da niemand steht oder durch einfach Schutzgitter. 
HDD


----------

